# Best Route In Car To Yucatan From Mcallen Texas?



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

We never been to Mexico before and plan on visiting the Yucatan area.

I would like advise on the best route via car to take from Mcallen, TX basically
the safest route is what I am looking for. 

Also any suggestion on the quickest way to get a passport?

We will be staying a while possibly 6 months any suggestions on items
to bring along.

Thank you for your help and responses.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

djmexico said:


> ...
> Also any suggestion on the quickest way to get a passport?
> 
> We will be staying a while possibly 6 months any suggestions on items
> ...


A passport? or a visa? You can apply for a passport at any post office in the US. You mail in the application and it takes a few weeks. You can pay extra for speedier service if necessary.

For 6 months in Mexico, you can stay on a tourist permit and do not need a visa.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Fastest passport service is Need a US Passport? | CIBT Can Handle Your US Passport Service Request


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for your response yes a passport is what I would like to start off with. I have to be making $1,200 a month to get a visa is that correct? Or no?

Also I will have a 3 adults and one child I am looking for a nice 3 to 4 bedroom rental home to stay. Would a rental home be cheapest or what would be the recomendation for those who know the area well.

I am on a tight budget.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Try Mexico Vacation - Mexico Vacation Rentals on VRBO®

This will be roughly 1,300 miles from Reynosa to Merida and possibly four days of travel.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

djmexico said:


> Thank you for your response yes a passport is what I would like to start off with. I have to be making $1,200 a month to get a visa is that correct? Or no?
> 
> Also I will have a 3 adults and one child I am looking for a nice 3 to 4 bedroom rental home to stay. Would a rental home be cheapest or what would be the recomendation for those who know the area well.
> 
> I am on a tight budget.



A 180 day tourist card requires no income, it's for vacationeers not workers or retirees...

All adults and child must have a valid passport.........

Are both parents of the child with the child? If not you will need a letter from the parent that is not along...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Fastest passport service is Need a US Passport? | CIBT Can Handle Your US Passport Service Request


CIBT adds over $100 usd in fees to the cost of a passport. For expedited service their fees can accumulate to twice that or more. These fees are in addition to the US Government fees for a standard or expedited passport. It is not a service for anyone on a budget. In fact, it is not clear to me why anyone would utilize them since they do nothing more than act as a go between. And the process of obtaining a passport is not that complicated. What am I missing?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> CIBT adds over $100 usd in fees to the cost of a passport. For expedited service their fees can accumulate to twice that or more. These fees are in addition to the US Government fees for a standard or expedited passport. It is not a service for anyone on a budget. In fact, it is not clear to me why anyone would utilize them since they do nothing more than act as a go between. And the process of obtaining a passport is not that complicated. What am I missing?


Looking at the CIBT web site a little further, I can see where a company or someone traveling for work with special problems might be willing to pay for their help. It seems very costly for a private citizen paying out of their own pocket.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> CIBT adds over $100 usd in fees to the cost of a passport. And the process of obtaining a passport is not that complicated. What am I missing?


He was looking for a quick way.

Sent from my LG-E730f using Expat Forum


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

So I can get a 180 day vacationers pass from where? At the border? With proper identification I take it?

What is the safest route from Mcallen Texas to the Yucatan is the question I guess. I was thinking of Veracruz but I am unsure of how safe Veracruz is?

Is Veracruz less safe then the Yucatan?

What is the quickest way to get a passport? What service should I use post office, online, etc?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Reynosa to Monterrey to Autopista Arco Norte (just north of Mexico City - google it). East to 145D which is past Córdoba, Veracruz. Then straight to Villahermosa where you turn left to Ciudad de Carmen following 180 to Merida.

I believe that the most dangerous part is in the state of Tamaulipas which you will bypass.


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

So you are saying the state of Tamaulipas is very dangerous and not safe to drive though?

So to avoid Tamaulipas go through Monterrey to Autopista Arco Norte (just north of Mexico City - google it). East to 145D which is past Córdoba, Veracruz. Then straight to Villahermosa where you turn left to Ciudad de Carmen following 180 to Merida?

Is that what you are saying?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I went to the post office and filled out the forms,had my pictures taken, paid for expedited fees +
regular cost for passport and received it in about 10 working working days...here is a site to plan your trip:
Rutas Punto a Punto

Yucatan especially Merdia is about the safest place in Mexico...

Yes you get tourist card (FMM) at the border...


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you chicois8 But that link doesn't work for me?


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

My wife and I, several times in the last year, have driven from Laredo to Monterrey, then on to points south. To do so, we have to cross a small "panhandle" of Tamaulipas. We have never had any problems. It looks like you might have to cross this same strip of land. As long as you travel in the daytime, and stick to the main roads, I would expect that you will be fine. There is always the chance of a wrong place at the wrong time scenario, but, that is life, not Mexico. We have driven as far south as Oaxaca, and, again, have not had any difficlties. We always travel on the cuotas, toll roads. They are not cheap, but they are bright, well maintained, well traveled, and have frequent gas stations. 

Since you have not been to Mexico, I will caution you not to generate your own problems. It is an easy thing to get past all the border checkpoints without showing any paperwork, depending on such things as red lights/green lights, how busy the time of day, etc. This is not a good situation, you need to make sure that you are properly checked in to Mexico. The agents at the crossing can direct you to the proper desk, and you need to make sure all your group is properly papered before leaving the border. Your car, if you bring one in with you, will also need to be signed in. If you haven't done so already, you should exhaust all the other related threads, via the search function.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

djmexico said:


> Thank you chicois8 But that link doesn't work for me?





I just tried it and it works for me, or just Google " Rutas a Punta a Punta


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay that link is working now it was probably my work browser. lol

@Ken Wood Thank you. I know I have to get insurance but I need to check the car in with them in Mexico? I also was advised to have a front license plate so I don't get pulled over for that.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You can not just drive a car into without a temp. vehicle permit which cost about 35 dollars plus a deposit from 200 to 400 dollars depending on year...

Don't take this the wrong way but it appears you haven't a clue, here is rolly's website, while waiting for your passport you should read the whole site, here is the page dealing with car importation...
Vehicle Permits

good luck and hopefully you will update your adventure....suerte y paz


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

Nobody has ever mentioned a vehicle permit only insurance. Everyone I know just goes in and out. But I understand taking extra percautions.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

djmexico said:


> Nobody has ever mentioned a vehicle permit only insurance. Everyone I know just goes in and out. But I understand taking extra percautions.


stop listening to "everyone" and do your homework...read everything recent about entering Mexico...

you did not answer my question about both parents traveling with the child...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

djmexico said:


> ...
> Also I will have a 3 adults and one child I am looking for a nice 3 to 4 bedroom rental home to stay. Would a rental home be cheapest or what would be the recomendation for those who know the area well.
> 
> I am on a tight budget.


The cheapest rentals are not advertised on the web or available through real estate brokers. They are found by looking for for-rent signs in an area where you want to live, or by talking to neighbors/corner stores in the area. If you want reasonable accommodations for 6 months, find a cheap hotel or other rental for a couple of weeks and spend that time looking for a longer term rental after you are in Mexico.


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes both parents are coming and you sound like my father. lol Not a bad thing someone
has to keep me in line. lol

I will do so good sir thank you for the heads up.


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you very much will! Do you live in Veracruz?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

djmexico said:


> Thank you very much will! Do you live in Veracruz?


No, Guadalajara.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Driving all the way west to Monterray, then down using the Arco Norte is crazy if you are in McAllen.
Take HWY 180 down all the way to Veracruz city and then. if you wish, hook up with the auto pista west of there. Actually the best place to get the auto pista is Acayucan, about 4 hours south of Veracruz city. Look at the map, it is a straight shot and will save you hours of driving and hundreds of pesos in tolls. 
Any idea how many million people have driven this route the past 6 weeks? You will never find a Mexican driving from Renosa to Monterray to get to the Yucatan.


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

@tepetapan Thank you. Do you live in Veracruz? I will look that info up on the map.

What is a auto pista? A auto permit?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

djmexico said:


> @tepetapan Thank you. Do you live in Veracruz? I will look that info up on the map.
> 
> What is a auto pista? A auto permit?


 An auto pista is a toll road. Nice ride for the most part but very expensive.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I also think that the Reynosa, Monterrey, etc route a little crazy. We have a lot of folk here that drive Ciudad Victoria to Matamoros or Reynosa a lot without trouble. One came in last week.
I went to Rutas Punta a Punta to see their route and as I expected.

Hopefully copying it here not a violation.


Route from Reynosa , Tamaulipas To Mérida , Yucatán 
Segment	State	Road ID	Length(km)	Driving Time(Hs)	Toll Booth	Automobile
Reynosa - Corral Tams Mex 097 120.000 01:30 
Corral - Entronque San Fernando Tams Mex 180 16.000 00:12 
Entronque San Fernando - San Fernando Tams Mex 180 11.000 00:08 
San Fernando - La Coma Tams Mex 180 46.000 00:34 
La Coma - Soto La Marina Tams Mex 180 86.000 01:04 
Soto La Marina - Aldama Tams Mex 180 107.000 01:20 
Aldama - Manuel Tams Mex 180 36.000 00:27 
Manuel - Cuauhtémoc Tams Mex 080 47.000 00:28 
Cuauhtémoc - Altamira Tams Mex 080 22.000 00:13 
Altamira - Entronque Altamira Tams Mex 080 9.000 00:09 
Libramiento de Tampico Ver Mex 180D 10.478 00:05 Tampico 23.0
Entronque Chairel - Tampico Tams Mex 105 6.000 00:09 
Tampico - Anáhuac Ver Mex 180 0.500 00:00 Tampico 29.0
Anáhuac - Ozulama Ver Mex 180 68.000 00:51 
Ozulama - Naranjos Ver Mex 180 44.000 00:29 
Naranjos - Cerro Azul Ver Mex 180 25.000 00:21 
Cerro Azul - El Alazán Ver Mex 180 14.000 00:12 
El Alazán - Tuxpam Ver Mex 127 45.000 00:30 
Tuxpam - Entronque Tihuatlán Ver Mex 127D 36.341 00:19 Tuxpam 30.0
Libramiento de Poza Rica y Papantla Ver Mex 180D 37.185 00:20 Totomoxtle 32.0
Entronque Totomoxtle - Gutiérrez Zamora Ver Mex 180 17.000 00:12 
Gutiérrez Zamora - Entronque Gutiérrez Zamora Ver Mex 180 19.000 00:12 Tecolutla 20.0
Entronque Gutiérrez Zamora - Casitas Ver Mex 180 22.000 00:14 
Casitas - Nautla Ver Mex 180 4.000 00:02 Nautla 20.0
Nautla - José Cardel Ver Mex 180 116.000 01:17 
José Cardel - Entronque San Julián Ver Mex 180D 20.970 00:11 La Antigua 46.0
Entronque San Julián - Santa Fe Ver Mex 180 3.000 00:02 
Santa Fe - Entronque Paso del Toro Ver Mex 180 24.000 00:15 
Entronque Paso del Toro - Entronque La Tinaja Ver Mex 150D 45.000 00:24 Paso del Toro 63.0
Entronque La Tinaja - Entronque Isla Ver Mex 145D 118.000 01:04 Cosamaloapan 163.0
Entronque Isla - Cosoleacaque Ver Mex 145D 110.000 01:00 Acayucan 150.0
Cosoleacaque - Entronque Minatitlán Ver Mex 180D 3.000 00:01 
Entronque Minatitlán - Nuevo Teapa Ver Mex 180D 29.000 00:15 Puente Dovalí 15.0
Nuevo Teapa - Entronque Las Choapas Ver Mex 180 11.000 00:06 
Entronque Las Choapas - Entronque Agua Dulce Ver Mex 180 11.000 00:06 
Entronque Agua Dulce - Entronque Chontalpa Tab Mex 180D 53.300 00:29 Sánchez Magallanes 58.0
Entronque Chontalpa - Cárdenas Tab Mex 180 21.000 00:12 
Cárdenas - Villahermosa Tab Mex 180 49.000 00:29 
Villahermosa - Macuiltepec Tab Mex 180 16.000 00:10 
Macuiltepec - Santa Cruz Tab Mex 180 33.000 00:21 
Santa Cruz - Frontera Tab Mex 180 29.000 00:19 
Frontera - Ent. Oeste Nuevo Progreso Camp Mex 180 37.410 00:28 
Libramiento de Nuevo Progreso Camp Mex 180 5.360 00:04 
Ent. Este Nuevo Progreso - Ent. Oeste San Antonio Cárdenas Camp Mex 180 4.050 00:03 
Libramiento de San Antonio Cárdenas Camp Mex 180 2.860 00:02 
Ent. Este San Antonio Cárdenas - Atasta  Camp Mex 180 12.070 00:10 
Atasta - Zacatal Camp Mex 180 26.190 00:22 
Zacatal - Cd. Del Carmen Camp Mex 180 3.200 00:02 El Zacatal 67.0
Cd. Del Carmen - Puerto Real Camp Mex 180 40.778 00:30 
Puente La Unidad Camp Mex 180 3.222 00:02 Puente La Unidad 58.0
Isla Aguada - Santa Rosalía Camp Mex 180 39.000 00:29 
Santa Rosalía - Champotón Camp Mex 180 66.000 00:49 
Champotón - Haltunchén Camp Mex 180 16.400 00:10 
Haltunchén - Entronque Campeche Camp Mex 180D 41.500 00:22 Seybaplaya 58.0
Libramiento de Campeche (Ent. Campeche - Imí) Camp Mex 180 15.940 00:12 
Imí - Koben Camp Mex 180 5.700 00:04 
Kobén - Entronque Sur Tenabó Camp Mex 180 23.980 00:17 
Libramiento de Tenabó Camp Mex 180 4.060 00:03 
Entronque Norte Tenabó - Entronque Sur Pomuch Camp Mex 180 7.160 00:05 
Libramiento de Pomuch Camp Mex 180 4.110 00:03 
Entronque Norte Pomuch - Entronque Sur Hecelchakán Camp Mex 180 2.580 00:01 
Libramiento de Hecelchakán Camp Mex 180 11.570 00:08 
Entronque Norte Hecelchakán - Entronque Dzitbalché Camp Mex 180 7.550 00:05 
Libramiento Dzitbalché/Calkiní/Becal/Maxcanú (Ent. Maxcanú) Yuc Mex 180 35.700 00:26 
Entronque Maxcanú - Lib. Kopomá (Ent. Souroeste) Yuc Mex 180 7.130 00:05 
Libramiento de Kopomá Yuc Mex 180 2.500 00:01 
Lib. Kopomá (Ent. Noreste) - Lib. Chochola (Ent. Sur) Yuc Mex 180 2.500 00:01 
Libramiento de Chochola Yuc Mex 180 2.700 00:02 
Libramiento de Chochola (Ent. Norte) - Entronque Poxilá Yuc Mex 180 4.300 00:03 
Entronque Poxilá - Poxilá Yuc Mex 180 3.000 00:03 
Poxilá - Umán Yuc Mex 180 4.000 00:03 
Umán - Periférico de Mérida (Ent. Umán) Yuc Mex 180 8.000 00:07 
Periférico/Carr. Umán - Mérida Centro Yuc Urban Zone 12.190 00:18 

Sorry that wrapped. Anyway, totals are 2000km(about 1200mi), 23hrs and 832pesos in tolls. Expect you could probably do Tampico the 1st night and maybe one more before Merida the 3rd night. Not sure if you meant Merida when you said Yucatan as the physical Yucatan made up of 3 states, one of which is Yucatan with Merida the capital.

1st thing you need do is get passports. We expedited ours but still about 3 weeks.
You will all need passports as stated. When you cross the border, you will do the tourist permits(FMMs) and can do the car permit. I would have done Mexican insurance online ahead of time as better prices. I don't have a front license plate as NC doesn't issue and have never had a problem in about 10 years.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a web site that has detailed trip info from Brownville to Merida

Brownsville to Merida

There's a link for a users fourm for the area around Merida & Progreso

Yolisto


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you both for the information.

So a 170 vacationers pass would not be good enough? Do they ask for passports at the tolls?

Alo 832 pesos roughly if I take the auto pista in tolls correct? So total in USD is around $62.00 correct or no?

Can I get passports in Mexico if need be or no?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

djmexico said:


> Thank you both for the information.
> 
> So a 170 vacationers pass would not be good enough? Do they ask for passports at the tolls?
> 
> Can I get passports in Mexico if need be or no?


I have no idea what a "170 vacationers pass" is.

The only time I have ever been asked to show my passport in Mexico is for ID in banks. At toll booths they want money, not ID. They will want pesos, not dollars.

Do NOT leave the US without passports. In an airport, the airline won't let you leave without a passport. On the ground, it is different. You an leave without one. But you will have a lot of talking to do to get back into the US without a passport.


----------



## djmexico (Jun 19, 2012)

Alright thank you for all your information it is very useful for me.

thank you. Anything else I don't mind hearing more positive advice and tips.


----------

